# 2000 pour JeanDeSponde



## Nil-the-Frogg

Ah, Môssieur! Je n'ai peut-être pas de front, moi, Môssieur, mais j'ai quand même bien vu que vous tentiez subrepticement de passer la barre des 2000 posts, ni vu ni connu.

C'est raté! 


Je tenais à signaler que j'ai plaisir à lire les commentaires d'un Môssieur (disai-je) à qui la richesse et la précision du langage tiennent à coeur. Quelqu'un qui en outre a le bon sens de ne pas laisser des crapauds obèses lui écraser les arpions. Et avant que vous ne le précisiez: oui, je sais que "frog" c'est "grenouille" et que "grenouilles" et "crapauds" ne sont pas les mêmes bestioles. Mais franchement, à part des tatillons grincheux dans votre genre, qui s'en soucie, hein? Les bestioles en question? Oui, bon, peut-être.

Et puis d'abord, pourquoi détournez-vous la conversation? Où en étais-je? Ah oui: bravo pour toutes ces merveilleuses contributions dont vous nous avez régalés et continuez comme ça!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Merci, Nil-the-Frogg - dont la devise devrait être "la croâssance pour la croâssance" !


----------



## Suehil

May I add my congratulations - I'm always pleased when you join in; definitely someone to trust!

Keep 'em coming!

Sue


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je vois que les "conneries" continuent, que dis-je, s'accélèrent. 

Mais, qui s'en plaindrait ? pas moi, pas moi ! 

  Bon deuxième postiversaire !  ​


----------



## zazap

Et bien oui, comme on dit, l'important c'est de participer! J'essaierai pas de surpasser le crapaud et son beau dialogue intérieur, mais je dirai tout simplement JOYEUX POSTIVERSAIRE! ZA.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai trouvé qui se cache derrière JDS (Jour Du Seigneur ? ) ... : il arrive à  camoufler ses brillants posts parmi quelques plaisanteries choisies.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Merci pour tout, pour Toutes et pour Tous !

Une remarque pour Karine (qui par ailleurs ne laisse rien passer) : mon vrai but n'est pas de camoufler des posts dans mes plaisanteries - il est au contraire de faire croire aux Mods que je participe sérieusement au débat, alors que je ne cherche qu'à chatter des blagues à trois sous sans être garbagé !


----------



## carolineR

JeanDeSponde said:


> Merci pour tout, pour Toutes et pour Tous !
> 
> Une remarque pour Karine (qui par ailleurs ne laisse rien passer) : mon vrai but n'est pas de camoufler des posts dans mes plaisanteries - il est au contraire de faire croire aux Mods que je participe sérieusement au débat, alors que je ne cherche qu'à chatter des blagues à trois sous sans être garbagé !


Un bon exemple ici 
un coup de Moët ou de Perrier-Jouët pour fêter cette diaeresis ces deux mille posts ?


----------



## geve

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries , JeanDeSponde est un forero très sérieux voyons, avec des contributions sobres, rigoureuses, bien calibrées et sans la moindre once d'humour superflu. 

... nan, j'déconne. Comme si on pouvait être efficace sans rigoler !  Happy deux mille !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

geve said:


> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries , JeanDeSponde est un forero très sérieux voyons, avec des contributions sobres, rigoureuses, bien calibrées et sans la moindre once d'humour superflu.


Jusque là, tout va bien...


geve said:


> ... nan, j'déconne.


Mais il y a toujours un moment où ça se gâte...


geve said:


> Comme si on pouvait être efficace sans rigoler !  Happy deux mille !


...C'est le moment où on me traite d'« efficace »...! Moi, le roi de br*leurs !

Protz et Schniak, Geve !


----------



## pieanne

Happy 2.000, Mr Jean! 
(I'm afraid I'm a bit late... Maths's not my thing, apologies, apologies...)


----------

